# Cydectin injectable for new doe mom or Valbazen?



## DonnaBelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Lulu gave birth to a little doeling yesterday afternoon.  I know I need to give her a wormer today.  I have Valbazen on hand and also Cydectin Injectable.  I also have Ivomectin.

What do you use??  Is the dosage based on weight??

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2011)

Dosge is always based on weight.
  We use Valbazene after kidding if the doe doesn't seem to be keeping weight on. We don't worm at all if she is doing fine. I beleive it is 1cc per 40 lbs ( I use 1 1/2 times the sheep dose) This wormer can be overdosed, so knowing your animals weight is important. 

If she looks pale on her gums and eyelids and valbazene doesn't turn her around, we then use Cydectin cattle pour-on given orally and the dosage of 1cc per 20lbs. 

Ivermectin is a good wormer to start with if you don't see any for sure signs of a heavy worm load. I don't normally use it, but I think it is 1cc per 25 lbs, but I have read people using it at 1cc per 35 lbs and 1cc per 50lbs. If I used it I would go with the strongest dosage, there is a lot of resistance to this wormer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 7, 2011)

I would just use Ivomec. I think most people dose it at 1cc per 25 lbs.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2011)

If you're using cydectin injectable, the dosage is 1cc per 100#.

That's why I like the injectable...much, much less to give.  

I don't use the pour on orally, it smells too 'harsh' and I wouldn't wanna drink it.  I've read the carrier they use in the pour on is some stout stuff.
I'm sure none of it tastes 'good'...but my theory is always less is more if it will do the job.

I would probably hit her w/ ivermectin 1st.  THEN if she gets pale, needs something more, try the valbazen.  Cydectin is my 'last resort'.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 7, 2011)

We've used the Cydectin cattle pour-on orally as well.  It smells bad, but they actually like ithe taste.  Go figure!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 7, 2011)

People...seriously...please stop using cydectin pour-on orally.  The carrier they use is an industrial chemical called "Aromatic 100"..

Here's an MSDS on Aromatic 100.

Note the part where it says:

"Potential Chronic Health Effects: Delayed. Can cause severe lung damage and may be fatal if swallowed."

See that?...*delayed*...*fatal*...  

I personally know someone who used to dose the crap out of a buck using Cydectin pour-on, and *when he died* the necropsy of his guts showed that they'd become so thin they were effectively leaking bacteria-laden gut fluid out into his body cavity.  He eventually went septic and died.  Can't say for sure that it was the cydectin pour-on that did it, of course, but...well...read the MSDS.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 7, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> People...seriously...please stop using cydectin pour-on orally.  The carrier they use is an industrial chemical called "Aromatic 100"..
> 
> Here's an MSDS on Aromatic 100.
> 
> ...


It's done pretty commonly.  Maybe your friend killed his buck by "dosing the crap" out of him.  Or maybe it had nothing to do with the cydectin at all.   Many dewormers, antibiotics, and other medicines are potentially harmful.  I feel comfortable following my vet's instructions about the cydectin, especially since I rarely give it.  

And you can keep your "" to yourself.    Have a nice day!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 7, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> It's done pretty commonly.  Maybe your friend killed his buck by "dosing the crap" out of him.  Or maybe it had nothing to do with the cydectin at all.   Many dewormers, antibiotics, and other medicines are potentially harmful.  I feel comfortable following my vet's instructions about the cydectin, especially since I rarely give it.
> 
> And you can keep your "" to yourself.    Have a nice day!




What part of "people" did you take to mean "aggieterpkatie" personally and specifically??  

If that's what your vet recommends, and if you don't believe the MSDS that says it can be fatal if swallowed...that's cool.  They are, afterall, your animals to kill.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 7, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since you did say "People" and nobody else specifically, I thought I would respond since I am one of the people that said I've used it. Did you mean people that didn't post in this thread?  If so, my bad. 

It's nice that you're warning us "people", because you obviously mean well. I'll continue to trust my vet and myself to correctly dose and use medications, especially since so many other people use it the same way with no issues.  If it was something potentially harmful that I had to use more frequently, I may reconsider.  But since it's something I probably use maybe once a year, I feel safe with it.  Thanks.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 7, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Well, since you did say "People" and nobody else specifically, I thought I would respond since I am one of the people that said I've used it. Did you mean people that didn't post in this thread?  If so, my bad.


No, I meant people in general.  Didn't realize any one person would take it so personally.

My bad.  



> It's nice that you're warning us "people", because you obviously mean well. I'll continue to trust my vet and myself to correctly dose and use medications, especially since so many other people use it the same way with no issues.  If it was something potentially harmful that I had to use more frequently, I may reconsider.  But since it's something I probably use maybe once a year, I feel safe with it.  Thanks.


Like I said -- go for it, they're yours to kill.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 7, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would just use Ivomec. I think most people dose it at 1cc per 25 lbs.


I agree with Karen.  If she is not having signs and this is a preventive dose than I would definatley go with Ivomec!  

Cydectin is pretty strong..and I was under the understanding that it was not to be used in dairy unless it was a intense load???  Which is what my vet said.??  

What I do is worm as needed. I run a fecal and see whats going on.  

Good luck!  Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## mogolady (Apr 7, 2011)

First off, let me say I'm not judging or looking to offend anyone.
You have to way your options and do what you think is best for your situation.

That being said; I too have struggled with the dilema on what to use. Around my parts, the white wormers and ivomec are just about useless. I have been told by another goat person that Valbazen was really dangerous so I have avoided it. I was using the Cydectin Cattle Injectable given subcutaneously with good response until it was published that the use of this in goats was being reexamined and not to use until further testing The same person mentioned above had a friend that lost 3 goats using Cydectin Inj. and their vet swore it was the wormer.  Go figure.

Sooooo, what does that leave? After swearing off Cydection Pour-On years ago because I too was told at a goat camp the "carrier" was very dangerous, I reluctantly tried it as I was running out of options and it seemed to work well. But, I still worry about it because it smells like Kerosene.

I like Dectomax Injectable- given orally and it can be given to any age goat safely, but I like to rotate some and some don't respond to it as well as others. I have a friend that uses the Levamisole, that just came back on the market, but I know it has a pretty narrow margin or error and I don't have a real accurate way to weight my big girls. 

So, I guess I will continue to do what seems fitting for the situation and do alot of praying.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2011)

mogolady said:
			
		

> I was using the Cydectin Cattle Injectable given subcutaneously with good response until it was published that the use of this in goats was being reexamined and not to use until further testing
> 
> The same person mentioned above had a friend that lost 3 goats using Cydectin Inj. and their vet swore it was the wormer.  Go figure.


I came to that conclusion and 'published' it here quite a while ago..  Some people listened, some didn't..  But I mean, if we're not to inject Ivomec because it leads to resistance.........duh.  Yanno?



> Sooooo, what does that leave? After swearing off Cydection Pour-On years ago because I too was told at a goat camp the "carrier" was very dangerous, I reluctantly tried it as I was running out of options and it seemed to work well. But, I still worry about it because it smells like Kerosene.


It leaves Cydectin injectable.   Only instead of actually injecting it, you give it orally just like you would Ivomec or Dectomax injectable.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 8, 2011)

There is also cydectin sheep drench and Quest horse wormer with cydectin in it. I am sure those don't have the carrier in them that the pour-on has, but probably both more expensive.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought / used the sheep drench my first time using cydectin.
I didn't realize how much you had to use....and I didn't like having to use sooo much.  
I did some research on dosage amounts and MUCH prefer 1cc per 100# w/ the injectable.  
The bottle has lasted forever, since I don't use it until it's a last resort (or I've been lax in checking eyelids and find a realllly pale one).


----------

